# Battery not charging



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

hi all (again)
my battery seems to start the MH 3 or 4 times the need recharging.
according to gulf straeam manual if it has been jump started it will blow the ignition 20 amp fuse and will never charge untill this fused is replaced.
well i have looked at all fuses under dash and under bonnet and cant find the ignition fuse,,any one know where it would be or could it be under another name?
should my ampmeter in the cab show an increase in amps when i rev the engine? mine does not,,,
any help please

ian
PS i HAVE NO CHASIS INFO wiring etc for chevy 6.2 l,if there is any around please let me know


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Sorry, I really can't help locate your fuse .. :? but someone with a Chevy should be along soon.. 

Yes, your ammeter should show an increase when you rev the engine.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would imagine the ignition fuse would be in the main fuse box under the bonnet .mine is but mine is a Ford

could it be your alternater thats faulty?


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry can not help with the fuse location, but an easy way to check if your getting a charge to the battery would be to use a multimeter at the battery.

Connect the multimeter to the battery terminals and select DC Volts, depending on the state of your battery you should get something like 11 to 12 volts. Start the engine and the voltage should rise to 12 to 13 volts.

No rise in voltage would suggest a charging fault.

Hope this helps.


----------

